# king female betta with regular ones



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

My petstore has 2 king female bettas. I really liked them but I was not sure if they can be mixed with regular sized female bettas. I was wondering if anyone had experience with them. My sorority is currently composed of 9 females in a 25 gallons tank but I could upgrade to a 29 gallons tank or even a 55 gallons tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you positive that they are females and not male PK's? I've never seen female King's being sold but it doesn't mean there isn't. Can you get pictures of them so we can ID and help out? I'd hate for you to throw in two males accidentally and kill all your fish >.<

If they are females, yes, they can typically live together. Remember that each female has their own personality, size generally has nothing to do with it. Even the smallest can still bully and pick on the largest female. Also, King's preferably should have 10 extra gallons for themselves. With sororities, don't do the 1 fish per 1 inch rule, better to have the 29 or even the 55 to be better with just the 11 girls you had. I had 11 in a 33 gallon and it was a good number. I added more and it all went downhill. Remember to Quarantine, Quarantine, Quarantine!!! At least TWO weeks if not longer! And then have the new girls float in the tank in a breeder box or cup for another two weeks to help sort out aggression.


----------



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

I will take a picture next time I go to the petstore. I am pretty certain that it is a female as it has a white eggspot and the pelvicl and other fins are short. I had bought a small female 4 months ago that ended up being a plakat male and a very aggressive one. It gave me a chance to see the difference between a male and a female. I kept him but I cannot even put him in a 20 gallon tank with a divider as he will squeeze himself in the smallest space to get to the other side to attack another betta. He is beautiful but meant to live alone.

Thank you for the information about the King betta needing 10 gallons. It will help me in preparing. I have a spare 10 gallon and a five gallon cycled tanks for quarantine that only have ramshorn snails in them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The only real way to tell male from female is by the ovaries. Males also have fake egg spots which is typically more apparent on PK's since they do have shorter fins  Ovaries are seen behind the stomach area and are cone shaped.

Images from google.
See the yellow cone in her? Those are her ovaries









Here is a darker female that you can't see through but now that you know where the ovaries are, you can see the bulge.









Where a male will only have a stomach bulge behind his gills and the swim bladder bulge at the end of his body.









Most PetCo King's look like this and yes, they're all males.









Just some images to help you out ^_^


----------



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

I do not have any Petco's as I live in a small town in Quebec but we have small family run petshops which do their best but are not experts. I really appreciate the pics as they are very helpful. I had noticed a body difference in my females but did now realize until now that it was because of the ovaries. I will try to go tomorrow to take some pictures. Your last picture looks like the male plakat they had sold me as a female. He was in the community tank with the other females but was really small when I got him.

Thank you again for taking the time to answer me as I was not sure if King Bettas were more aggressive as the information on the net is conflicting. I will not buy any until I get confirmations that it is indeed a female.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful boy you've got!
And ah, didn't realize your location. You said King and I automatically assumed somewhere near US or near a PetCo as it's their trademark kind of thing. King's are really only failed Giants, a real Giant should be over 2 inches in just body size, finnage doesn't count ;-)

Kings/Giants tend to be a little more passive than regular sizes, however, there's always going to be that exception so don't take it as an absolute here. Always best to get to know your fish as best you can in the QT time! Fish will always act differently when they're in a different tank and with different tankmates so even if the Betta may be fine with some Tetras and Corydoras, they may not be suitable for sorority life. Typically, you want to steer clear of very aggressive girls of course. Some of this is what I'd dub as common sense but I like to write it out anyway just because someone may not think of it is all! So, not just for you but for others who may be reading along as well ^_^


----------



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

I went to my pet shop today but they were already sold:frown2: I should have bought at least one when I saw them. At least, I will know to take a chance next time. Thank you again for all your help and great advice.


----------

